
President Trump claims Google is rigging search results to make him look bad - anandaverma18
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/trump-news-google-search-results-twitter-rigged-us-president-a8510736.html
======
eerwrq
He doesn't just complain about Google. In the tweet, he threatens that the
issue "will be addressed."

This shouldn't happen in a country with a free press. We're (yet again) moving
into authoritarian territory. So why is everyone acting so non-nonchalantly
here? This is not normal behavior for a democratically elected leader.

I hope everyone who can plans on voting in the mid terms. Only congress can
rein this guy in. The congressional races are more competitive than normal
this year, so we have a real chance of making a change.

~~~
writepub
Because, other than yelling on Twitter, there's been no action from his
administration that's relevant. I doubt they have any legal standing to
regulate search algorithms, so this is all a show

~~~
eerwrq
> I doubt they have any legal standing to regulate search algorithms

The first amendment would prevent them from regulating search results.

The problem is, many authoritarian countries have something like the first
amendment in their constitutions. Constitutions mean nothing unless they're
enforced. This president has already shown disdain for our constitution and
the rule of law.And his public behavior is slowly eroding the democratic norms
that reinforce our constitution.

Just look at all the newbie GOP politicians who imitate him, the senators who
make excuses for him, and all his supporters who cheer on his authoritarian
tendencies. They're not going to stop him if he crosses the line. So who will?

That's why we can't just sit back and pretend things will fix themselves. You
have a chance to change things this November. Don't waste it.

------
taylodl
The Ministry of Truth is setting its sights on Google

~~~
gargravarr
2 + 2 equals whatever The President wishes it to equal.

~~~
anonymfus
How Trumps multiply 17 By 6:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMIKzUAY8n4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMIKzUAY8n4)

------
cozzyd
I was under the impression his staff carefully collates positive stories for
his perusal, which probably gives him a an unreasonably rosy sample of news
coverage. Even a perfectly unbiased sample would appear negative relative to
that.

------
zeruch
...yes, by making what he says and does easy to find?

------
etrevino
If search results are shaped by browsing history, doesn't this imply that
Trump is reading the negative stories and ignoring the positive ones?

~~~
lmilcin
People in general are biased to ignore sources that don't agree with their
existing opinions. Trump may be an extreme example.

This is probably what still allows Trump supporters to exist -- I have no
other way to explain how 30% of population can ignore the things that happened
recently and keep declaring support for Trump. Certainly it is not
intelligence because roughly 50% of voters elected Trump and there had to be a
lot of people with above-average intelligence who voted for him regardless of
completely incoherent campaign.

